# Table Leveling gage



## Bill Gruby (Oct 19, 2012)

I made this a while back and had to use it this morning. It for zeroing any machine table. The white cylinder in the first picture is for setting the two gages to the same zero. It only takes a couple of hours to make one.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## November X-ray (Oct 19, 2012)

As Always, Excellent Work Bill!!!


----------



## pjf134 (Oct 20, 2012)

What's the shoe horn next to the black gage for? LOL
Paul


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 20, 2012)

pjf134 said:


> What's the shoe horn next to the black gage for? LOL
> Paul



 Multiple choice answer, you choose.  


    #1  Ah, that. I have a "Franistan" that is slightly larger than the "Henway" that it goes into. I use the "Shoehorn" to assemble them.

    #2  I work with some very close Tollerances and that is an assembly tool.

    #3  I use it to put my shoes on.

    #4  All of the above.


"Billy G" :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## November X-ray (Oct 22, 2012)

I thought it might be to help stretch that dollar bill laying there! I bet you don't have any luck with that either but I commend you for trying still!!!


----------



## swatson144 (Oct 22, 2012)

Good gracious sakes alive everyone knows that the shoe horn is for putting your shoe back on after you chew the swarf out of your foot.

Steve


----------



## Jeffers (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice job


----------



## AR1911 (Nov 8, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> I made this a while back and had to use it this morning. It for zeroing any machine table. The white cylinder in the first picture is for setting the two gages to the same zero. It only takes a couple of hours to make one.



Mine looks just like that, except  move the center pin out to one end to replace one of the DIs. I use a back-plunger DI so I can read it no matter where it is.  
Also being longer, it magnifies the differences.


----------



## FLHarleyGuy84 (Oct 17, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, not trying to murder the bump, but that's awesome, sounds like a project I'll need soon


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 17, 2014)

That zero set tool idea is pretty slick


----------

